# What do you tell people



## Supra Vijai (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi,

Quick question. How do you guys/girls answer when someone asks you what MA you train? I've been spending a lot of time on the forums at work lately as I keep getting rostered on and there's nothing to do given it's the holidays and a few people have asked me what I train. 

More and more I'm finding myself answering that I train a traditional Japanese Martial Art which covers a range of topics from weapons work as they were used in feudal Japan to counter intelligence/surveillance to modern self defense. I get the feeling each time that I'm doing the art a disservice by avoiding it's name but frankly I'm a little tired of watching people's faces light up when they hear "Ninjitsu" (I swear it's impossible to get these guys to say it right!!!) only to have them get bored and walk away the second you mention there's no wearing of costumes and hiding in trees or climbing up a wall and turning into a bat after disappearing in clouds of smoke. 

Thanks


----------



## Supra Vijai (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh and just to clarify my last sentence, I actually had one guy who asked me if we had to wait till we were black belts before we learnt to "transmorgify" into animals and levitate and the like. I suggested he seek help....


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 29, 2010)

No, I do a similar thing. It must be said that, in a real way, Ninjutsu is the generic overarching term we use to cover a range of different seperate martial arts, including the official Ryu-ha themselves, broken into Taijutsu (Dakentaijutsu, Jutaijutsu, Kosshijutsu, Koppojutsu etc), Kenjutsu (Iaijutsu, Nitojutsu, Kodachijutsu), Bojutsu (Jojutsu, Hanbojutsu, Tanbojutsu), Kusarijutsu, Goshinjutsu, Sojutsu, Naginatajutsu, Tantojutsu, Tessenjutsu (Kunaijutsu, Kabutowari), and a lot more.... so the term "Ninjutsu" is really a cover-all name, and the underlying link to the systems we study.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Supra Vijai (Dec 29, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> No, I do a similar thing. It must be said that, in a real way, Ninjutsu is the generic overarching term we use to cover a range of different seperate martial arts, including the official Ryu-ha themselves, broken into Taijutsu (Dakentaijutsu, Jutaijutsu, Kosshijutsu, Koppojutsu etc), Kenjutsu (Iaijutsu, Nitojutsu, Kodachijutsu), Bojutsu (Jojutsu, Hanbojutsu, Tanbojutsu), Kusarijutsu, Goshinjutsu, Sojutsu, Naginatajutsu, Tantojutsu, Tessenjutsu (Kunaijutsu, Kabutowari), and a lot more.... so the term "Ninjutsu" is really a cover-all name, and the underlying link to the systems we study.
> 
> Does that make sense?



Perfect sense. Glad I'm not doing the wrong thing by avoiding the term then. It's worked the opposite way for one of our students - she has people going out of their way to not offend her because they "know" she's a ninja and don't want her to hurt them. I just seem to keep getting the movie buffs. Is it wrong if asked to explain further to say we use a lot of concepts similar to Aikido, Judo etc and strategies that they can find in Krav Maga or RBSD classes and it's like the "real" MMA?


----------



## Muawijhe (Dec 29, 2010)

I find I usually answer something generic when people ask, usually just saying "jujutsu" or "karate". For most people I encounter, and their lack of understanding of martial arts, that suffices. They aren't interested in the particulars. They wave their hands around, pick their feet 3" off the ground for a bad kick, and make some high-pitched Bruce Lee-like noises, and are sated. Karate, Tae Kwon Do, and bad kung fu movies are the extent of their knowledge. To drop the "N" word into the mix only gets them more animated and usually results in some form of pain localized to my brain-area.

Those who have a more working knowledge of martial arts usually then ask me to say what style of karate or jujutsu I do, and to those I give more information. But because of the politics of the organizations, I still tend to avoid the "N" word. 

Still, I'm warry. Just the last week I was talking to a gentleman who said he practiced Tang Soo Do, and went on and on about it being a Japanese martial art, and how a guest instructor was coming in from some "long named Japanese martial art" to show them ultra deadly techniques. He then leaned in, looked to the left, then the right, and whispered to me, "You know...I hear they even still teach ninjitsu..." It just went all down-hill from there. 

And by down-hill, I mean when I asked him if he did any weapons work he responded, "Nah, but I sometimes swing a sword around. I haven't been trained, but I've played enough video games to get a feel for things." >.<


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 29, 2010)

I personally just say it's traditional Japanese martial arts. If pressed, I say that it covers a wide range of areas, including unarmed and weapons, most people outside of the arts don't handle much more information than that (and any more than that doesn't mean anything to them anyway...). Even talking about the modern portion of the classes leaves them a little lost, really the only way to know it is to do it. So if they are interested, invite them along to a class. If they aren't, they won't get it no matter how much you describe it.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Dec 29, 2010)

Muawijhe said:


> Still, I'm warry. Just the last week I was talking to a gentleman who said he practiced Tang Soo Do, and whent on and on about it being a Japanese martial art, and how a guest instructor was coming in from some "long named Japanese martial art" to show them ultra deadly techniques. He then leaned in, looked to the left, then the right, and whispered to me, "You know...I hear they even still teach ninjitsu..." It just went all down-hill from there.
> 
> And by down-hill, I mean when I asked him if he did any weapons work he responded, "Nah, but I sometimes swing a sword around. I haven't been trained, but I've played enough video games to get a feel for things." >.<



There are not enough ways for me to like this post!! That's the funniest thing I've read all day! 



Chris Parker said:


> I personally just say it's traditional Japanese martial arts. If pressed, I say that it covers a wide range of areas, including unarmed and weapons, most people outside of the arts don't handle much more information than that (and any more than that doesn't mean anything to them anyway...). Even talking about the modern portion of the classes leaves them a little lost, really the only way to know it is to do it. So if they are interested, invite them along to a class. If they aren't, they won't get it no matter how much you describe it.



Thanks Sensei! Will do with the invites for anyone who seems particularly interested.


----------



## Burnse (Dec 29, 2010)

I like telling aquaintances in an overly enthusiastic voice 'I learn the art of running away!' The contrast with my usual monotone seems to throw most people and the conversation dwindles to a halt of its own accord.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 29, 2010)

I just say 'traditional Japanese jujutsu'.
I really don't feel like explaining the entire 'ninpo' topic to people who would not understand the philosophical difference between koryu and gendai arts.

Only when someone shows he has some understanding will I mention ninpo, and even then only if I know that person enough to trust him or her not to go bananas with the ninja angle.


----------



## EWBell (Dec 29, 2010)

It doesn't matter what you tell people, they'll end up thinking you are a student of karate.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 29, 2010)

EWBell said:


> It doesn't matter what you tell people, they'll end up thinking you are a student of karate.



True. But at least they won't think I'm a ninjer.


----------



## Tanaka (Dec 29, 2010)

EWBell said:


> It doesn't matter what you tell people, they'll end up thinking you are a student of karate.


That's so true.

I rarely speak about my martial arts background to people I don't know. But my friends(or father) always love to boast up their MA friend/son. I tell them I do Jujutsu.
By the end of the day... one way or another. I end up being in Karate...?


----------



## Supra Vijai (Dec 29, 2010)

hahaha ok so it's not just my house. My parents are both determined to ask me periodically how my Karate class is going :idunno:

Usually if I'm feeling talkative I'll explain the whole "TMA focussing on....", otherwise it's Aikido and they smile and nod wisely.


----------



## ElfTengu (Dec 29, 2010)

Never forget the first rule of Ninja Club.

And also of course the second rule of Ninja Club.


----------



## Indagator (Dec 29, 2010)

Lol, funny you should say that ElfTengu, because...

I always just tell people I'm going to a fitness/exercise class!


Nobody follows me around watching all day long, and I train in a rural location 30 minutes away by car. There is no way anybody is seriously going to question me saying that I am going to a fitness class and minimal chance of being caught out either. At least, there hasn't been so far!

I don't train for them, and they don't need to know about it. This is my journey, my path, and my own darned business LOL!


----------



## Yugen (Dec 30, 2010)

I usually say I train ninpo and then try to explain to them what the training consists of. The Genbukan which I am a part of is structured into Ninpo, Jujutsu, Koryu Karate and so on, and it is really like a martial arts university. It is a wonderful, rich art, and I think there are no reasons to make up some "cover story" if asked.

- Bard


----------



## Hudson69 (Dec 30, 2010)

I just tell them it is a form of karate that also involves the training in and use of common weapons that can be carried or found just about anywhere and then I throw in that firearms training is also offered separately.  This is usually enough and if they want to know more I answer their questions as best I can without trying to sell the system or school as better than anything else.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Dec 30, 2010)

Hudson69 said:


> I answer their questions as best I can without trying to sell the system or school as better than anything else.


 
I find that's quite hard to do... I'm extremely biased of course so when someone asks me what art I think they should do my first reaction is.... Ninjutsu! :uhyeah:

Getting better at it though, especially after reading all the threads on here, now I tell them to decide what they are after and then visit this site to check out all the different arts and get pros and cons for each from the experts.


----------



## Kumori Ryu Ninja (Jan 2, 2011)

I tell them how it is!! Im training Ninjutsu!!

Im way to proud to let politics or all that to bug me... Be proud.. Be Ninja!! 

Not that I recommend you run around dressed like a Movie Ninja.. That would not go over well with the authorities ...


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 3, 2011)

Kumori Ryu Ninja said:


> Not that I recommend you run around dressed like a Movie Ninja.. That would not go over well with the authorities ...



Lol or with my Sensei I'd imagine. I went to a costume party a while back in the full ninja getup and once the pics were posted online that was my biggest concern - that he'd see them :uhyeah:


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jan 3, 2011)

Supra Vijai said:


> Lol or with my Sensei I'd imagine. I went to a costume party a while back in the full ninja getup and once the pics were posted online that was my biggest concern - that he'd see them :uhyeah:




You just outed yourself.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 3, 2011)

Haha that was about 3 years ago and having since developed a much better relationship with my instructor, given the context I think it's much more likely that he'll laugh at me & call me a tool rather than run me through with the closest katana  Plus I'm pretty sure I've mentioned to him already...


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jan 3, 2011)

Supra Vijai said:


> Haha that was about 3 years ago and having since developed a much better relationship with my instructor, given the context I think it's much more likely that he'll laugh at me & call me a tool rather than run me through with the closest katana  Plus I'm pretty sure I've mentioned to him already...



Are you sure?  Let's ask him.


Hey Chris, question for you...


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 3, 2011)

bluewaveschool said:


> Are you sure? Let's ask him.
> 
> 
> Hey Chris, question for you...


 
One second, I'm searching for some embarrassing photos....


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 3, 2011)

Chris Parker said:


> One second, I'm searching for some embarrassing photos....



I'm sure I can bring some into class if you really wanted to see them for a laugh... there is actually ONE good one though where I achieve the ultimate ninja feat and disappear into thin air... Actually I'm standing on Southbank with the black of the river behind me (was about 11pm in the middle of winter) and you can barely see the toes of my tabi and nothing else


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 3, 2011)

You do that, and I'll be forced to bring in my old wooden straight "ninja sword"..... so let's save ourselves the embarrassment, yeah?


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 3, 2011)

Point taken!


----------



## Rayban (Jan 3, 2011)

Supra Vijai said:


> I'm sure I can bring some into class if you really wanted to see them for a laugh... there is actually ONE good one though where I achieve the ultimate ninja feat and disappear into thin air... Actually I'm standing on Southbank with the black of the river behind me (was about 11pm in the middle of winter) and you can barely see the toes of my tabi and nothing else



Was that Amaranth?  Cosplay is fun.

Been reading up and thinking about what I tell people and to be honest nothing comes to mind.  I've told a few people (literally three people) that I train Ninjutsu and after the mandatory 30 minute discussions about "ninj-u-tsu not ninj-i-tsu" I just kinda gave up telling people.  I've been asked before if I train anything and I just say "not really, I'm just interested in MA".

Besides, I thought it best to hide your true talents until they are needed


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 3, 2011)

Rayban said:


> Was that Amaranth?


 
lol yeah, back in the days.


----------



## grav3h3art (Jan 5, 2011)

If they ask me what Im currently training at.... I always say Ninpo and BJJ, then they have that sudden face of " WTF is that!!??". Unfortunately I have to explain what it is afterwards U.u


----------



## DuskB4Dawn (Jan 14, 2011)

I someone ever ask what Im doing. I just say I do karate or something.
atleast I wont get the wierd look or people joking about being a ninja.
If on the other hand I know they train in MA i tell them I study ninjutsu.
martial artist are usually really interested and want to know more about the art.
atleast then I can avoid those stupid jokes about vanishing in a cloud of smoke and stuff.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 14, 2011)

I have Tattoo's of the ryu, and people always see them and go "oooh, whassat say?"

I usually reply

"Free Tibet!"


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 14, 2011)

Cryozombie said:


> I have Tattoo's of the ryu, and people always see them and go "oooh, whassat say?"
> 
> I usually reply
> 
> "Free Tibet!"



I -really- doubt that Soke (or my sensei) would approve of members getting tattoos using names of our organization or systems.
And since my sensei majored in Japanology, I doubt I could fool him.


----------



## Nomad (Jan 14, 2011)

Supra Vijai said:


> Oh and just to clarify my last sentence, I actually had one guy who asked me if we had to wait till we were black belts before we learnt to "transmorgify" into animals and levitate and the like. I suggested he seek help....



I would have told him we don't get to that stuff until 2nd Dan... but I'm a smartass, so what do you expect?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 14, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> I -really- doubt that Soke (or my sensei) would approve of members getting tattoos using names of our organization or systems.
> And since my sensei majored in Japanology, I doubt I could fool him.



Good thing I'm not in your organization and don't have to answer to them then.  *whew*


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah I dunno if I'd get the school name or specific ryu-ha names tattooed... I do have a custom designed tiger in mid leap with the nin kanji on it's chest tattooed to my arm though.... I designed it a couple of years ago when students were asked to take part in a little friendly competition to design the new school logo and I based in on the idea of Koto... didn't win


----------



## DuskB4Dawn (Jan 15, 2011)

This is a brilliant idea. all senior students should be made to get a tattoo of the schools emblem to swear illegence to the school. than they would be marked for life and the only way out would be death mwahaha


----------



## Kumori Ryu Ninja (Jan 15, 2011)

Yea, Im not gonna lie, Ive thought about getting the Nin Kanji Tattooed... 
Still not sure though... It will probably happen someday...


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 15, 2011)

Cryozombie said:


> Good thing I'm not in your organization and don't have to answer to them then.  *whew*



Oh I wouldn't go so far as to say that in regard to you as a person or a practicioner.
But regarding the tats it is possibly true. Soke is a very traditional man, and tattoos are still something which is associated with shady people in Japan.

Although noone would give you grief over it, they'd just disapprove. And even then it wouldn't be an issue (I guess) unless you trained long and hard enough that anyone higher up would notice you.

I didn't mean to imply that you wouldn't be welcome in our club.


----------



## ElfTengu (Jan 15, 2011)

Cryozombie said:


> "Free Tibet!"


 
With every packet of sun dried goji berries!


----------



## EWBell (Jan 15, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> Oh I wouldn't go so far as to say that in regard to you as a person or a practicioner.
> But regarding the tats it is possibly true. Soke is a very traditional man, and tattoos are still something which is associated with shady people in Japan.
> 
> Although noone would give you grief over it, they'd just disapprove. And even then it wouldn't be an issue (I guess) unless you trained long and hard enough that anyone higher up would notice you.
> ...



There are several Genbukan folks who have tattoos, as well as some dojo-cho.  I don't think it is that big of a deal to Tanemura Soke as I believe he realizes that different cultures have different ideas.  I believe his main concern is that we all become true martial artists.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 16, 2011)

EWBell said:


> There are several Genbukan folks who have tattoos, as well as some dojo-cho.  I don't think it is that big of a deal to Tanemura Soke as I believe he realizes that different cultures have different ideas.  I believe his main concern is that we all become true martial artists.



Indeed. But I have also asked my chief dojo cho, and he says that while Soke indeed realizes different cultures have different ideas, he still holds a traditional opinion (which is to be expected of course). And also I was not mentioning tatoos in general, but names of ryuha or Genbukan etc.


----------



## Indagator (Jan 16, 2011)

I intend to get the Nin kanji tattooed on my personage at some point, althuogh it would not be in a place where people would ever see it. Probably on my chest area or upper leg.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 16, 2011)

I've been thinking about something like that myself.
But it won't happen any time soon (if at all). I've only been training for just over 2 years now, and I'd feel like a poser.

Btw it's not like I am making this up (about the tattoo thing in Japan)
[yt]Lw8eHvM1j9k[/yt]


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, I know several people who were asked to leave bathhouses because of their Tattoos, and actually, I have a rather... Well, I consider it amusing story about a Sushi restaurant in Michigan and the little old Japanese lady that stopped serving us once I took my hoodie off and she saw my tattoos. 

*Shrug*

I'm aware of it, and it doesn't bother me.  On a side note, of all the Shihan I know who have seen it the only comment that I got was "That was probably a bad idea because it tells people too much about you" from one.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 16, 2011)

He was probably right, because the nin kanji is fairly recognizable (assuming it was that one).
Otoh it could be worse. Much worse. I've seen tattoos that read 'baka gaijin' (stupid foreigner). Really . And a woman I know has a Japanese tattoo for which she got the kanji of a vase. I didn't have the heart to tell her it had a kana missing.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 16, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> He was probably right, because the nin kanji is fairly recognizable (assuming it was that one).
> Otoh it could be worse. Much worse. I've seen tattoos that read 'baka gaijin' (stupid foreigner). Really . And a woman I know has a Japanese tattoo for which she got the kanji of a vase. I didn't have the heart to tell her it had a kana missing.


That would be my fear in getting any foreign character as a tattoo.  Unless your source is absolutely reliable, and the tattoo artist is able to faithfully recreate the character properly... you never know what you might find yourself advertising.  Pure meaninglessness or "Lunch Special #4" is at the pleasant end of what it might say.  Though it'd be funny if the "Wisdom" character they got actually read "Fool"...


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 16, 2011)

My sensei has helped one of our students who really wanted to get a kanji tattoo.
He helped him pick the right one for what he wanted it to mean, and then drew it life size on paper as an example for the tattoo artist.

Tattoo artists are (supposed to be) good at putting ink on human bodies. They are not linguists. For the content I would indeed get help for a linguist or a native. I told that women I know she could ask me to help her if she ever wanted another Japanese tattoo.

And there is also the issue that in Japanese culture, there are some things you just don't do.
One pic I saw had a woman with a tattoo that said 'brilliant woman'. Apart form the fact that the wrong kanji was used (brilliant as in 'sparkling' instead of 'genius/smart'), openly bragging about yourself is just not done in Japanese culture at all. Now, I understand that in our culture this is perfectly acceptable self expression, but in that case it is funny that she picked the language of a culture where it is not done, so that she makes a bad impression with the only people who can actually read the tattoo . Or at least they would if it wasn't written wrong.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL to the horribly incorrect kanji tatts... I've only got the "Nin" kanji as of now and then it's part of a bigger image. I have other tattoos but they are either in English or Tamil (my native tongue) and none are actually visible unless I take my shirt off. Even with a tshirt, you can barely see the bottom of one and some script on my forearms right up near the elbows. I work in a corporate environment, so can't really have overboard tatts showing. I'm fine with that though because I only get a tattoo if it has a personal meaning to me. Never picked one out of a book and don't plan on starting that practice anytime soon. Bathhouses in Japan might be a problem though so if I ever visit, will make sure to keep a shirt on 

Here's the tiger one though


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice. Did you get the design from care bears  
(just kidding)


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 17, 2011)

hahaha it does look like it wants to give you a hug doesn't it? At least it's a hug with malice


----------



## Indagator (Jan 17, 2011)

I have some pretty big forearm pieces, one that basically wraps around the whole forearm (although it's not full coverage like a sleeve) and I remember a friend's wife, who is a Japanese immigrant, telling me that if I got run over or anything in Japan nobody would call the emergency services because of my tattoos. She said that the immediate assumption would be that I was a criminal and people wouldn't want to be involved.

Guess I'll have to wear long sleeves when I finally get to Japan, then...


----------



## DuskB4Dawn (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a full sleave tattoo. well almost. I just have to finish abit.
I don't know what all the fuss is about a tattoo being symbolic. none of my tattoos are symbolic.
Im always changing my mind that symbolic isn't good for me.

my left arm Im planning to do is gonna be a japanese style piece. Ive thought about getting siddham script or japanese sanskrit and some buddhist diety but I change religion and stuff all the time I may just stick to the normal

by the way Supra Vijai. I think your tiger tatt is cool. atleast you created it so its 100 percent original. awesome


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks, I'd hope it is lol.

By Japanese Sanskrit, I take it you mean Shittan? Shittan (Siddham in Sanskrit) from my understanding is more "seed syllables" rather than an actual alphabet so that should be nice and fun to play with. I'd suggest getting someone with a SOLID understanding of Japan/Japanese to cross check the design before you get it inked on. Sanskrit itself is said to have evolved from an Indo-Iranian language which arrived to what is now India and Pakistan sometime around 1500BC. 

In terms of symbolic tattoos, to each their own. I have plenty of friends who have tatts because they look cool. Hell I know lots of people who train MA because they are cool. On the other hand I have friends who get tattoos for special occassions or to commemorate something and train MA because they want the cultural/historical experience. Someone who isn't as likely to change their beliefs at the drop of a hat will (IMO) tend to favour something with meaning (at least to them).


----------



## Rayban (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm still deciding on whether or not to get one at all.  As beautiful as the language is I would want to know how to speak and write it if I was to ink it on my body.  I would probably at this stage only get the 'Nin' Kanji because I fully understand and practice it as a part of my life.  But conveying a message in another tongue seems a bit redundant to me IMHO.

One other symbol I was contemplating getting was 'infinity'.  You can kind of relate that to Nin I guess.

At the end of the day it's a pretty personal thing, so get what you want... Just make sure it means what you want it to.


----------



## ElfTengu (Jan 20, 2011)

Bruno@MT said:


> Indeed. But I have also asked my chief dojo cho, and he says that while Soke indeed realizes different cultures have different ideas, he still holds a traditional opinion (which is to be expected of course). And also I was not mentioning tatoos in general, but names of ryuha or Genbukan etc.


 
But what is a traditional opinion if it only goes back a certain amount of time or number of generations?

Irezumi began with samurai, and some of Tanemura Sensei's ancestors (biologically and martial lineage-wise) will almost certainly have had irezumi.

The unfavourable view of tattoos seems to go back to the proliferation of the yakuza, who themselves only see their tattoos as a link to their nation's martial history.

Japan got rid of its samurai class, has done very little to prevent the Yakuza from gaining the notoriety that they have, and is therefore somewhat responsible for the negative connotations of what was and should still be seen as a fantastic art form with historical significance.

So for today's living Japanese to sneer at tattoos (unless they are bad ones that deserve to be sneered at) is a bit daft and ignorant of their own cultural heritage. The Yakuza chop people up with swords but the Japanese still revere swords, so why be so down on tattoos?

Of course from a ninja point of view, distinguishing marks are a bit stupid, but luckily none of us today consider ourselves to be ninja, and for me personally I just wish I had waited to get a decent tattoo as it is not going to be easy to cover up the faded blur of bruise-coloured pigment that used to be a cool grim reaper on my upper right arm (and was itself a cover up of an evenmore poorly considered image.-


----------



## DuskB4Dawn (Jan 21, 2011)

yes Siddham alphabet lools very nice. I think that Siddham does have an alphabet of sorts but it gets very complicated. thats why it is hard to translate to Siddham. but maybe a mantra already translated.

even hindu mantra and japanese mantra are the same. japan just pronounce in a different way. 
i like the shinto type of buddhism. I have often wondered if ninjutsu used this at one time to carry secret information. kind of a hidden code only a buddhist monk or a ninja could understand.

it would be useful for a shinobi disguised as a monk for intelligence gathering.

i wouldn't put shinobi or nin by itself in kanjl for a tattoo personaly. its to cliché


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 21, 2011)

DuskB4Dawn said:


> *i like the shinto type of buddhism.* I have often wondered if ninjutsu used this at one time to carry secret information. kind of a hidden code only a buddhist monk or a ninja could understand.


 
You may want to clarify this part. Shinto is Shinto, not Buddhism. There is no "shinto type of buddhism". Buddhism is based in personal development, Shinto is based in ancestor and nature worship, for want of a better term (okay, incredibly simplified, I know, I'm going for brevity here....), the two are related only by the real estate they occupy. Otherwise it's like saying you like the Christian type of Aboriginal Dreamtime beliefs, as they're both found in Australia.

As to the second part, not sure what you're refering to as being used to carry secret information here, is it the written languages mentioned earlier in your post? If so, it's possible, yeah. There were other methods as well, though.


----------



## Sanke (May 25, 2011)

Kinda dredging up an old thread with this, but I've actually been thinking about this lately.

I tend to tell people that I sudy Taijutsu, which is more or less true. I tend to leave the 'ninja' part out. I didn't for the first few people I told, and I'm still regretting it...
Still, I had this one friend, who after getting the usual explanation, (traditional Japanese art, weapons, modern self deffense, etc) said: 'huh, that sounds alot like Ninjutsu',
to which I could only reply '... It sure does' 

As for tattoos, I had been thinking of the nin kanji somewhere on my person, but much later down the track, probably to mark getting shodan, if anything. But that's some time away, I may have changed my mind by then... We'll see, I guess  
That and I had some ideas about some street fighter related ones, but I can't help but wonder if I'd get laughed out of the dojo


----------



## Stealthy (May 25, 2011)

I do..... "Breathing Exercises".:ubercool:


Unless I actually want them to know and then I say "Ninjutsu" with pride.


----------



## jmk7864 (May 25, 2011)

I stopped telling people Ninjutsu quite a while ago.  Now, if people find out that I practice anything at all and if they ask, I'll just say "Taijutsu".  Sometimes they ask if that's anything like Taichi and depending on whether I want to explain anything or not, I'll answer "yeah, sort of..." and hope they're satisfied.  Then if they pry even more, I just say it's a lot like Jujutsu but has some Karate mixed into it and that does the trick most of the time.   

Telling people that you practice Ninjutsu gets you all sorts of odd looks and bad jokes...


----------



## Supra Vijai (May 25, 2011)

Interesting that you use 'Taijutsu'. I honestly would have thought that would lead to more questions or blank expressions. I've been trying a new thing recently where I just say Japanese mixed martial arts minus the sport and that seems to work. People nod wisely and walk off


----------



## Kevin Geaslin (May 25, 2011)

I just say "jujutsu and kendo", pronouncing it "jujitsu", since that's the way most people say it. If they're actually "in the know" and know the differences between kendo, kenjutsu, judo, jujutsu, BJJ, karate, sumo and kempo, then I'll tell them more about koryu kenjutsu, Japanese jujutsu, and how some of our schools use koppo, koshijutsu, taijutsu and ninpo. I try to avoid the N word unless they already know something about the Genbukan, the Bujinkan, etc.


----------



## Bruno@MT (May 26, 2011)

Jujutsu. Or just 'traditional Japanese martial arts'.
I avoid the 'nin' association altogether. Too much questions and remarks from idiots.


----------



## Chris Parker (May 26, 2011)

When I'm feeling less serious, it's more often "I hurt people...." With a big smile, of course. Followed by "But it's okay, they pay me for it!"


----------



## jmk7864 (May 26, 2011)

Chris Parker said:


> When I'm feeling less serious, it's more often "I hurt people...." With a big smile, of course. Followed by "But it's okay, they pay me for it!"



NICE!!! 

It seems like a lot of people try to avoid saying "Ninjutsu" when they are asked what they do.  Very ninja like!   My thing is that if I have to answer that question about what martial art I study at all then I start thinking I'm not very good in the arts I'm studying.  Occasionally though, if I think someone might be sincerely interested, I will go into a little more detail about koppojutsu, koshijutsu, kenjutsu, ninjutsu, 9 ryu, etc.


----------



## Jon-Bhoy (May 26, 2011)

I just say "Ninpo", most of the time they say "I havent heard of that"..

Then I say its like jujutsu, and they are satisfied.


----------



## EWBell (May 26, 2011)

I have no problem telling people I study Ninpo.  I've never had a sneer or any kind of verbal jab from anyone.  The people I work with have asked what it is, and I usually answer that with a couple of videos of Tanemura Soke.


----------



## Indagator (May 27, 2011)

The shidoshi of our dojo uses the term "ninpo taijutsu". 

I have still managed to avoid anybody finding o9ut that I am training in the martial arts, so as already stated I still say I'm off to my fitness/exercise class lol.


----------



## nark0sys (Jun 8, 2011)

I personally just let the people I know and trust know that information. You know, the people that when quizzed by LEOs (good term that one!), won't usually be the ones who say "Oh he trains in X". At least I think so. I've been lucky not to have needed any of my (very little) amount of training to diffuse or disarm a situation, though verbal diffusion's a good one.


----------



## Balrog (Jun 9, 2011)

I just say Taekwondo.


----------

